# Δωράκια για όλους



## Costas (Feb 16, 2009)

Αυτό το ξέρατε; Έχει γλωσσικό ενδιαφέρον:

Οι στόχοι των εμπρηστικών επιθέσεων της περασμένης εβδομάδας από τη "Συνωμοσία Πυρήνων της Φωτιάς Αθήνας-Θεσσαλονίκης" ήταν, μεταξύ άλλων: ένα υποκατάστημα των ΕΛΤΑ (επειδή άσκησε μήνυση εναντίον της 17Ν για τα λεφτά των ληστειών της), τα γραφεία του Συνασπισμού, τα γραφεία του εγκληματολόγου Γ. Πανούση, τα γραφεία του Απόστολου Δοξιάδη, τα γραφεία του λογιστηρίου του Ριζοσπάστη, τα Νέα, η Αυριανή, δύο σπίτια του Θ. Πάγκαλου, το σπίτι του προϊσταμένου της Αντιτρομοκρατικής, και... 'το σπίτι του γνωστού "γραμματικού" και πρώην πρύτανη Γ. Μπαμπινιώτη στην οδό [...] (και όχι γραφεία ευρέσεως εργασίας) για τις "λόγιες" υπηρεσίες που προσφέρει στο σύστημα.'

Δεν θα επεκταθώ σε αναλύσεις του γλωσσικού ύφους κλπ. της προκήρυξης, γιατί προφανώς θα θεωρηθώ χαφιές και μπορεί να χτυπήσουν είτε το σπίτι μου είτε, ακόμα χειρότερα, τον σέρβερ της Λεξιλογίας!... Και ναι μεν είμαι εντελώς ασήμαντος και τιποτένιος για να ασχοληθούν μαζί μου οι αντάρτες πόλης, αλλά, σαν γνήσιο μέλος 'του κύκλου των διαννοούμενων, των ιστορικών και των προοδευτικών αριστερών στην διάρκεια φιλολογικών "δεξιώσεων" και ακαδημαϊκών φλυαριών', τηρώ το λαδοποντικίστικο "φύλαγε τα ρούχα σου...". Ας λουφάξω, λοιπόν, μπροστά στους νέους επίδοξους αφέντες...

Αναρωτιέμαι πότε θα αρχίσουν να εκδηλώνονται τα "παλικάρια" του άλλου άκρου, θεωρώντας ότι δεν καλύπτονται επαρκώς από τις φιλότιμες επιδόσεις των "δικών τους" σωμάτων ασφαλείας, και όχι πια με τραμπουκισμούς και δολοφονικές επιθέσεις αλλά με εύφλεκτα υλικά και πυρομαχικά, χάρη και στις άριστες σχέσεις τους με τις μυστικές υπηρεσίες, ώστε να συμπληρωθεί η εικόνα. Οπότε βέβαια θα έχουμε και μεγάλο αριθμό τυφλών θυμάτων.

Αυτά, και... καλή εβδομάδα.


----------



## nickel (Feb 16, 2009)

Καλό θα τους έκανε να άνοιγαν και κανένα λεξικό Μπαμπινιώτη, πάντως. Δεν θα μας φίλευαν τα διάφορα:

*διαννοούμενων
*διαλλεκτική
*εξύμνιση 
*αναπαράγωντας 
*παρείσφρυση
*εναντίων [κάποιου] (δις)
*αποδεικνύουν την σύγχιση μεταξύ του αντάρτικου πόλης και του λαϊκού τιμωρού 
*κωλυσιεργείας
*να απαλλοτροιώσεις μια τράπεζα​Και θα πρότεινα του Μπαμπινιώτη αντί για το διαδικτυακό ΛΚΝ, επειδή εκεί στο πρώτο θα βρουν μια ενδιαφέρουσα σημείωση για τη διαφορά ανάμεσα σε _σύγχυση_ και _σύγχιση_, αλλά και ότι το ουσιαστικό από το _παρεισφρέω_ είναι _παρείσφρηση_.

Από την άλλη, ούτε ο Μπαμπινιώτης δεν δέχεται τα παλιά _ντοκυμαντέρ_ και _μολότωφ_. Για να μην πω για τα πολλά «την» (αντί για «τη»), που διέκριναν και την άλλη προκήρυξη.

Ζητώ συγγνώμη για την περίπτωση που τα παραπάνω δεν είναι του πρωτότυπου γραφτού αλλά του αντιγραφέα. Αλλά για μένα μόνο γλωσσικό ενδιαφέρον είχε η προκήρυξη — κατά τα άλλα, στων κουφοντινικών την πόρτα όσο θέλεις βρόντα.


----------



## Costas (Feb 16, 2009)

Εγώ, όταν είπα ότι έχει γλωσσικό ενδιαφέρον, δεν εννοούσα το κείμενο της προκήρυξης καθαυτό όσο το γεγονός ότι έκαναν εμπρηστική επίθεση εναντίον του "γραμματικού" Μπαμπινιώτη για τις " 'λόγιες' υπηρεσίες του στο καθεστώς" κλπ., εναντίον, εντέλει, ενός εμβληματικού-καθεστωτικού γλωσσολόγου. Δεν θυμάμαι αυτή η κατηγορία ανθρώπων να έχει ξαναστοχοποιηθεί από αντάρτες πόλης, έστω και με γκαζάκια. Γι' αυτό και επέγραψα το νήμα "δωράκια για όλους". Αλλιώς, καθαυτό γλωσσικά, η προκήρυξη κατ' εμέ δεν έχει ενδιαφέρον παρά μόνο για τα λαγωνικά της αντιτρομοκρατικής και δεν θα άνοιγα καν το νήμα. Γι' αυτό άλλωστε και το άνοιξα στο Political και όχι στο Workspace.


----------



## nickel (Feb 16, 2009)

Ο καθένας με το χούι του. Διότι, όπως θα δεις, και από τα πτώματα, εγώ γλωσσικό σημείωμα θα βγάλω. (Σιγά μην άφηνα ασχολίαστη την «παρείσφρυση», που δεν τη διορθώνει ούτε ο διορθωτής μου του Word.)


(Προσθήκη: Το γλίτωσα το γλωσσικό σημείωμα για τις «*επισταμένες έρευνες». Το έχω ήδη γράψει.
http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=17370#post17370 )


----------



## Costas (Feb 16, 2009)

Ναι, αλλά πολλοί λένε "παρεισφρύω".


----------



## nickel (Feb 16, 2009)

Costas said:


> Ναι, αλλά πολλοί λένε "παρεισφρύω".


Ας έχουν χάρη που δεν ξέρω τις διευθύνσεις τους να τους βάλω γκαζάκι... :)


----------



## Elsa (Feb 16, 2009)

nickel said:


> Ο καθένας με το χούι του. Διότι, όπως θα δεις, και από τα πτώματα, εγώ γλωσσικό σημείωμα θα βγάλω.


Και είπα να τα διορθώσω μπας και μάθουμε την γνώμη σου για την ουσία του ποστ αλλά δεν το βρήκα ορθόν...Αμάν πια, επί πτωμάτων πατάς για να ικανοποιήσεις το χούι σου!


----------



## Costas (Feb 25, 2009)

Δωράκια από την ακροδεξιά: χειροβομβίδα εναντίον στεκιού στα Εξάρχεια με κόσμο μέσα. Είδηση από την Καθημερινή.

Προ ημερών έγραφα εδώ παραπάνω:
Αναρωτιέμαι πότε θα αρχίσουν να εκδηλώνονται τα "παλικάρια" του άλλου άκρου, θεωρώντας ότι δεν καλύπτονται επαρκώς από τις φιλότιμες επιδόσεις των "δικών τους" σωμάτων ασφαλείας, και όχι πια με τραμπουκισμούς και δολοφονικές επιθέσεις αλλά με εύφλεκτα υλικά και πυρομαχικά, χάρη και στις άριστες σχέσεις τους με τις μυστικές υπηρεσίες, ώστε να συμπληρωθεί η εικόνα. Οπότε βέβαια θα έχουμε και μεγάλο αριθμό τυφλών θυμάτων.

Βεβαίως, η ακροδεξιά δεν ήταν ποτέ απούσα. Αλλά, με την όλη κατάσταση που διαμορφώνουν οι Σέχτες και οι Αγώνες, μπορούσε να λείψει ο Μάρτης απ' τη (φετινή) Σαρακοστή;


----------



## Elsa (Feb 25, 2009)

Η παραπάνω είδηση από το indy.gr:





_Απόπειρα μαζικής δολοφονίας: «άγνωστος» έριξε χθες χειροβομβίδα στο Στέκι Μεταναστών στην οδό Τσαμαδού στα Εξάρχεια, που ευτυχώς εξοστρακίστηκε στα διπλά τζάμια του κτιρίου και έσκασε στον πεζόδρομο προκαλώντας ζημιές στις τζαμαρίες της απέναντι πολυκατοικίας και μιας καφετέριας. Εκείνη την ώρα, 10.05 το βράδυ, στο ισόγειο του Στεκιού βρίσκονταν δεκάδες άτομα, καθώς γινόταν ανοιχτή εκδήλωση με θέμα τους εξοπλισμούς από τον Σύνδεσμο Αντιρρησιών Συνείδησης και συνεδρίαζε το συντονιστικό του Δικτύου για τα Πολιτικά και Κοινωνικά Δικαιώματα. Αν η χειροβομβίδα περνούσε μες στο χώρο, είναι σίγουρο πως θα υπήρχαν πολλά θύματα._
Στο tvxs.gr ο Σ. Κούλογλου εκτιμά οτι:
_Η χθεσινή επίθεση σηματοδοτεί την ενεργή επανεμφάνιση του παρακράτους στα πολιτικά πράγματα με σκοπό το ξεκίνημα ενός νέου κύκλου αίματος.[...]
Στην πραγματικότητα έχουμε να κάνουμε με κύκλους που προωθούν την στρατηγική της έντασης, ακριβώς όπως ξεκίνησε στην Ιταλία στα τέλη της δεκαετίας του 60 και κορυφώθηκε την δεκαετία του 70._


----------



## curry (Feb 25, 2009)

Όπισθεν ολοταχώς...


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 25, 2009)

O Κούλογλου νομίζω έχει πιάσει το ακριβές στίγμα της κατάστασης... δεν πάμε καλά.

Υ.Γ. Απ' ότι διαβάζω στην Καθημερινή η χειροβομβίδα εξοστρακίστηκε επειδή υπήρχαν διπλά τζάμια. Έσπασε το εξωτερικό, αλλά χτύπησε στο εσωτερικό και εξοστρακίστηκε στο πεζοδρόμιο. Δηλαδή, η πρόθεση ήταν να σκοτωθεί κόσμος και κοσμάκης, όχι αστεία.


----------

